

Show HN: Wordia - Word of the Day Extension - nijiko
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wordia-word-of-the-day/cbjnclhjnighoifjcpmdmlmigeeamdol

======
jurassic
I was excited until I got the word of the day "misunderstanding".

